# fogger better than sprayer?



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm running an aero 6 and i've stilll got the stock sprayers and 85gph pump.  I saw an ad for a nutramist fogger and it seems like it would be beneficial to my plants to upgrade to it.  Does anyone know about foggers like if they actually improve things or are easier or anything like that.  Also would you run it all the time or same as sprayers? thanks


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 20, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> I'm running an aero 6 and i've stilll got the stock sprayers and 85gph pump. I saw an ad for a nutramist fogger and it seems like it would be beneficial to my plants to upgrade to it. Does anyone know about foggers like if they actually improve things or are easier or anything like that. Also would you run it all the time or same as sprayers? thanks


What psi are you developing at the heads?

The foggers work real nice at 100-150 psi. If you're using a very low pressure misting head, then the fogger might not work with your system.

Drop the people that sold you the system an email and ask them if the head you want to use will work with their pump. If so, how many heads.

Look out for pump over heat if you try it. It can kill a pump real fast.

I'd like to know what you find out.

Edit: Also man, if you could post the make and type of head you're using, it might help someone else in the future. Lots of people are interested in aero.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 20, 2006)

..


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't know what p.s.i i have, how do you find out?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 23, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> I don't know what p.s.i i have, how do you find out?


You could buy a meter and make a system quick connect, but the people who sold you the pump should know what psi it creates.

Do you have the specs for your pump or can you find them on the net?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2006)

Most of the time those pumps are labeled by CFS (Cubic Feet of Fog per sec). Best thing to do is give the Company a call and they will tell you if it works or not. I am sure others have tried this before.
http://www.nutramist.com/techspecs.html
here is the link to the spec sheet


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes but maybe a little biased.  Will do anyway.


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 26, 2006)

rebel, keep me updated on your areo 6 grow. I'm still debating on getting that. Is it loud?


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 27, 2006)

No, it isn't loud especially with pump filter and felt on the bottom corners of machine.  You can only slightly hear water falling back onto res.  I'd say it's pretty much silent.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm gonna post some pics.  My plants havegrown astronomically in the past week.  Let me find my cam.


----------



## massproducer (Feb 28, 2006)

i am not quite sure that your pump will be able to push foggers or misters because they do require a higher PSI to get the water droplets to the correct micron size.  Do you know the max head of your pump.  As you pump through more feet of tubing the gph and PSI drop dramatically.  Are you using a jet pump?

Also with all aero it is best to go with pump cycles of 2 mins on and 1 min off to let that wonderful mist do its thing.  
Also it is better the smaller you can get those water droplets but it is a catch 22 because the smaller the micron the easier the misters are to clog, and this can become a real problem, even with a good filter because all of the chemical salts clog the smaller holes in the foggers or misters, and aero plants can die very quick from the roots drying out.

Peace
Massproducer


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know the head size.  I just decided to stick with what i've got it seems to work fine.  "if it aint broke don't fix it"


----------

